

Show HN: Node.js Hosting Platform with Integrated MongoDB - zwigby
http://modulus.io

======
old-gregg
Hey guys, congrats on launching. (this is the launch right?) As others said,
your design/appearance is awesome and the pricing calculator is superb.

Some feedback:

    
    
      * Seems like you're on AWS. I would like that to be disclosed: 
        when picking hosting these things matter, wouldn't you agree?
      * Secondly, you don't seem to be protecting yourself from abuse: by charging 
        for docs you're on the hook of someone storing a ton of large
        documents - think GridFS.
    

Anyway, congrats again!

~~~
zwigby
Yes we're mostly on AWS. We actually use AWS for most of the infrastructure
and then Azure for hold stats we push. This will be added to FAQ, ASAP. I
agree that is does matter.

GridFS stores chucks as different documents so this still should be fine for
our pricing scheme. Each chunk is saved in 256K document.

Thanks for the comment.

~~~
christkv
Be careful :) The node driver lets the developer set the chunkSize which can
be up to max BSON document size (16MB at the moment). So you might want to
keep that in mind.

~~~
zwigby
Yeah great point.

------
Kudos
Typo in the marketing copy, "seemless" should be "seamless".

~~~
cannadbt
See what happens when developers write copy. We'll get that fixed. Thanks!

------
dmauro
Great job on the presentation. It's immediately more impressive than your
competitors. I'm looking forward to hearing some feedback from people that try
it out.

------
rartichoke
What's with the pricing for the DB being based on the # of documents you have
stored. Really feels like you're trying to nickel and dime your customers.

------
andypants
Looks great!

I'd love to see more technical details about the specs of servos, specs of
mongodb instances, info about replica sets and sharding, etc.

Pretty exciting, as you are to my knowledge only the second sevice that
provides seamlessly scaling mongodb databases (after dotcloud). (By seamlessly
scaling I mean, I don't have to upgrade my plan and migrate data)

------
paulgb
This looks promising. I wanted to go with Heroku for a node project a while
back and couldn't because their feature-set didn't meet my needs (not to
mention that your pricing is more affordable). A couple questions:

1\. can your load balancer handle raw TCP load balancing, or is it always HTTP
aware?

2\. does it work with wildcard subdomains?

~~~
JPKab
Just curious, but why do people on HN seem to prefer Heroku for Node projects?
Is there a feature that I'm unaware of?

I'm a Nodejitsu user (and yes, its not free, so I get that) but Heroku doesn't
even support Websockets at my last check.

~~~
zwigby
People use what they're used to so most of the time that falls back to Heroku.
I get that, I really do. Just want to make sure people know it's not the only
option.

------
davedx
This is a fantastic alternative to Heroku for node hosting. I particularly
like the focus on those three features: app servers, data storage, file
storage.

Very compelling, I'll keep it in mind if I do any new node projects.

------
latchkey
The servo's estimator only slides up to 10. Does this imply that this is only
intended for smaller customers?

~~~
cannadbt
We're definitely targeting small to medium customers. I think PAAS has the
biggest payoff for teams that size. We have a customer on the platform now
using dozens of servos, so it does work for big apps as well.

------
dccoolgai
Is there a free try-it-out thing like node.jit.su has?

~~~
cannadbt
We went with a free credit approach. Everyone gets enough credits for over a
month of free service. The credits also let you evaluate the service however
you want, you can spend them on anything.

------
austinrory
Looks great guys. Much better than the alternatives.

------
nodesocket
Awesome job guys. Best of luck from NodeSocket.

~~~
zwigby
Thanks for the support.

------
bradpineau
Great idea. Will check it out.

------
outside1234
looks interesting - what cloud platform are you based on behind the scenes?

~~~
cannadbt
Amazon runs our infrastructure and customer apps. Stats are all fired over to
Azure. This is something we need to add to the FAQ.

